# What to do after my dogs ears are cropped???



## king_ace (Mar 12, 2010)

I just got my ace's ears cropped last night and they kinda fold in towards the middle of his head. I know you can tape them with a post and stuff but when do i do that? should i do it now or what a few days so that i dont hurt ace. Please looking for some feedback on this.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

you can tape them now loosely and carefully and with a tape that will easily come off because you should be cleaning them out daily to keep from any infections. Just be careful when taping and use thick foam if you can in the shape of the ear if possible for the best set.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Wait till the sutures are out, then post them.

How To Tape Dog Ears | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

When in doubt call the vet that performed the operation.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

:goodpost: GOOD INFO :goodpost: to all that have posted


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've always waited until the sutures come out... I use a different method than the great dane lady, but i reckon the priciples are about the same.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You have about 10 days for you can tape them because you have to wit for the stitches to come out. Then you can start taping them up and that will give you enough time to get a soft cone, I really recommend them it will make your life easier. You can call the local pets stores and vets and see if someone has them if not order it online.

I suggest also getting one of these to keep the dog from pulling his ears down, and since it is soft it will not bug him that much vs a hard cone

Collar - Vet Recovery, 8&quot - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply

Here is how I tape.
I know everyone has a different opinion but I like to make my own "sticks" for the ears. I take like 3 Q-tips and tape them together, depending on how long the ear is I may need to tape 2 sets together to make them longer. I also tape gauze on the end so they do not rub the ear raw. Then I put them all the way in the ear canal then tape them to the ear. They work great and the dogs cannot pull them out. I have used these on my last 8 dogs and it worked great! Here is a picture of that they look like.

A long crop with 2 sets of Q tips tapped together








after, 10 mo. not the best picture sorry, she's standing funny









A short crop


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

are they folding in towards the middle when in an ecollar or just on their own?


----------

